# Filter Media confusion help - magnum 350 & Emperor 400



## outlanderbz (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been reading everything I could about what to put into my filters but am still confused. I was wondering if someone could help me? I have learned that most people do not use chemical but after this, I am confused.

My Setup
75 gallon
magnum 350 canister
emperor 400 HOB
CaribSea Eco-CompleteÃ¢â€žÂ¢Cichlid Sand
Slate rock wall

The magnum 350 has a blue sleeve over the basket or the option for me to use the micro polisher cartridge. What would you recommend that I use? Should I use the basket? If so, what should I put in it?

The Emperor 400 has the four slots and two bio-wheels. 2 slots are the gray cartridges that you can fill and 2 slots currently have the stock "rite-size e" cartridges in it.

I hope I gave enough information to help you answer my questions. I did a lot of reading just to learn the terms and what people are using but I am just confused and would like some reassurance of which direction to go. thank you in advance


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I have used Magnum 350 and Penquin 350B's on all of my 75 and 90 gal tanks succesfully for years.

I fill the Magnum baskets with Seachem Matrix for bio media and clean it in aquarium water when the flow rate is reduced. I clean the blue cover in clean water and reuse them for years.

The 350B HOB filters are filled with cheap filter floss and replaced weekly.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a Magnum long time back and never really knew what to put where. For the current, I use a 400. I find no need for chemicals like carbon for everyday use. It is an expense but it also doesn't seem to serve a purpose other than needing to be changed more often. Two weeks is about all the carbon is good. Rather than going with the standard cartridges, I buy filter pad material much like the sleeve of the Magnum only flat. I cut to fit the Emperor and clamp it in the edge of the clampshell. This holds the material and makes it easy and cheap to change out. I use one 400 on 75's and find no need of anything else. It keeps my water good and doesn't need changing or rinsing for a long time. I test my water frequently and clean filters when I see the flow begin to drop off. I rinse one side of the 400 at a time in tank water, leaving the bio undisturbed in the other side. I do keep a logbook to keep track of all the little things like which was changed last. I only add something inside the clam like carbon if I wanted to remove meds but I no longer dose meds in the bigger tanks. If I had a spike I keep Ammo-carb for emergency use in the clamshells.


----------



## outlanderbz (Sep 29, 2010)

zoyvig said:


> I have used Magnum 350 and Penquin 350B's on all of my 75 and 90 gal tanks succesfully for years.
> 
> I fill the Magnum baskets with Seachem Matrix for bio media and clean it in aquarium water when the flow rate is reduced. I clean the blue cover in clean water and reuse them for years.
> 
> The 350B HOB filters are filled with cheap filter floss and replaced weekly.


so the only thing you put in the HOB filters is filter floss? Do you just stuff it in there? I think this would be a good way for me because the floss will work as the mechanical and the emperor 400 bio-wheels will handle the biological. I can then do as you said and fill the magnum basket with Seachem.


----------



## outlanderbz (Sep 29, 2010)

PfunMo said:


> I had a Magnum long time back and never really knew what to put where. For the current, I use a 400. I find no need for chemicals like carbon for everyday use. It is an expense but it also doesn't seem to serve a purpose other than needing to be changed more often. Two weeks is about all the carbon is good. Rather than going with the standard cartridges, I buy filter pad material much like the sleeve of the Magnum only flat. I cut to fit the Emperor and clamp it in the edge of the clampshell. This holds the material and makes it easy and cheap to change out. I use one 400 on 75's and find no need of anything else. It keeps my water good and doesn't need changing or rinsing for a long time. I test my water frequently and clean filters when I see the flow begin to drop off. I rinse one side of the 400 at a time in tank water, leaving the bio undisturbed in the other side. I do keep a logbook to keep track of all the little things like which was changed last. I only add something inside the clam like carbon if I wanted to remove meds but I no longer dose meds in the bigger tanks. If I had a spike I keep Ammo-carb for emergency use in the clamshells.


I am slowly getting rid of the carbon. I have used carbon for years in community fish tanks but I want to follow the advice of everyone here and try to go with out it. It will be nice to now buy big cans of the stuff.

I like your idea of just making your own filter pad. Do you just have the pads in the 400 and then let your bio-wheel handle the biological duties?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, but I think there is a lot of bacteria scattered all around and especially in the fine stuff of the filters. The carbon is not bad, it just seems not needed unless you are really working on stuff like medicine or colored water which will easily pass through other stuff but gets hung in the super fine holes in carbon. One reason for me not using carbon is that it does get the super fine holes filled quickly and I don't want to depend on it or change it often enough to keep it working. I like to look at the filter and see it needs change. On carbon I can't look at it and tell what's good and what's bad.

For me the filter is mechanical and some bio. The wheels are just bio. Some of that ugly grung we clean off may also be bio bacteria! No proof-- just think so.


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

I use clamshell baskets stuffed with polyester fibre fill. You can purchase baskets for the 400.

I am not familiar with the 400 baskets. Maybe they are the same!


----------

